# DIY Street Crossing?



## afs213 (Jan 15, 2020)

I am working on a 5x8 layout and need 2-3 street crossings. Does anyone have any feedbacks as to how to make the crossings? I have the guards and lights etc - just the ramps and track plates? etc for the track?
Thoughts,
Andrew


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Form with sculpt-a -mold or joint compound,etc. Then paint. Or carve from foam board. Google grade crossings, lots of good vids.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree with the above suggestions. Personally, I use drywall mud. If you're planning to fill in between the rails, use a strip of thin styrene on the inside edge of each rail to maintain a flangeway.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I use drywall mud as well. I cut flangeways with an exacto knife after the mud is hard. I’d have to try the thin styrene strips to see if that would work better for me. Drywall mud is relatively easy to get smooth with a drywall mud knife and some sanding. It also seems to have a good texture and takes paint well.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

For the area between the rails (at least for straight track), you can get sheets of styrene or basswood that are scored to the size of wooden planks. Add your own vertical scoring to separate the planks into more standard 8' lengths, then paint or stain as desired.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I use under layment plywood leading up to the tracks, and styrene between the tracks. The curved roadway doesn’t use styrene, but rather the plywood was contoured..cheers


----------

